# how to convert broadband connection to wifi



## nirja (Jul 20, 2010)

i have a broadband connection on my desktop.i want to convert it into a wifi connection..please help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Do you have your own wireless router to connect, ISP Account? or how will you be connecting to a wireless network? Does your computer have a wireless network adapter?


----------



## nirja (Jul 20, 2010)

i m not quite aware of what is needed..can u suggest me??i just have a broadband connection through a modem


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need a wireless broadband router and a wireless adapter for the computer.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's a good description/diagram (with pictures included) of a wireless network and how it's configured.


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

Most newer laptops have a built in wireless card. Desktops usually dont, but a wireless USB adapter can be had. (they look like a thumbdrive) or a wireless card can be bought to plug in the (PCI slot).


----------



## subudhigauri (Apr 17, 2012)

nirja said:


> i have a broadband connection on my desktop.i want to convert it into a wifi connection..please help


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Look at posts #4 & 5 . . This old thread is now closed. I you want more help, please start your own thread.


----------

